# Going insane with non charging battery!



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright, so I used to just suffer from bad battery life which I felt with until I bought a rezond battery. It worked great for a day or two then I noticed when I woke up in the morning my phone was at around fifty percent.

I was told that this was a battery reporting error and that my battery was indeed fully charged. It became clear over the next few days it wasn't.

So I switched to an off wire brand extended battery, same issue, stock extended, same issue, stock oem battery, same issue.

I have cleared battery stats, switched roms from ics miui to thundershed, and cannot get my phone. To charge over 70%...

Any ideas?


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

What happens when you reboot when it gets stuck at 70?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Some times it stays the same, sometimes it drops a few percentage points, mostly stays the same. I have been using three or four different chargers btw


----------



## appletini (Jul 25, 2011)

You are not alone! i had this problem and spent 4~ months testing different things to fix it. In the end i sent an email to verizon saying what my problem was and they sent me a replacement under the manufactures warranty (i restored back to stock unroot b4 sending back)

I noticed that the phone would start out charging at 600mA and when it got to 60~ it would drop off into trickle charge with only a charge rate of 22mA at 70%. eventually i would get stuck at 40% till i reboot, then it would magically jump to 60~, and all kinds of crazy changes like that.

The new phone i got works fine to the point were i am getting 3 days out of the htc extended battery (with optimal conditions).

it seems that the issue is closer to the hardware level related to the charge.
Basically to fix this you need a new phone. I did not have the extended warranty i was only under the manufactures and got it swapped out about a month ago

Just tell them that you did a lot of factory resets and have been observing this issue for a few months with different batteries.... but i would leave out that you used a non HTC thunderbolt branded battery with the phone as this might void the warranty.

For me i think since i started going into the charge rate and drop offs and erratic behavior that had a reoccurring pattern i had 0 fuss with them sending a replacement. this might be a simi known issue.


----------

